# LiLi Linux



## Wozzer (Nov 20, 2012)

Anyone else used this?

http://www.linuxliveusb.com/

Looks really good. In the process of installing into onto my memory stick. 

Just out of curiosit - Does anyone know what the smallest Linux O/S is for LiLi?


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 21, 2012)

Probably Damn Small Linux or Tiny Core, though I'm sure you could roll your own that's even smaller.


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 21, 2012)

What do you want to do with it? If you want something leightweight that is _not_ aiming at "less than 128MB RAM" systems something medium-weight like Debian with e.g. LXDE should be fine (usually more possibillities when it comes to provided apps). GNOME and KDE to but that may be getting sluggish depending on the speed of the stick.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 21, 2012)

Chevalr1c said:


> What do you want to do with it? If you want something leightweight that is _not_ aiming at "less than 128MB RAM" systems something medium-weight like Debian with e.g. LXDE should be fine (usually more possibillities when it comes to provided apps). GNOME and KDE to but that may be getting sluggish depending on the speed of the stick.



Part of my assignment is to hide files on a <2GB memory stick. Thought it would make it more realistic if I was able to install an o/s on it.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 21, 2012)

Wozzer said:


> Part of my assignment is to hide files on a <2GB memory stick. Thought it would make it more realistic if I was able to install an o/s on it.



If you're already running linux you could ditch partition table on the flash drive and zero it out and write a little application that will load files on to the flash drive directly to the block device. Then you can design yourself a simple little file manager. That way the data is never written to a readable partition. Either that or you could partition the flash drive, put a super small linux installation on it (maybe an Ubuntu CLI install off of the alternative install disk?) and throw such an application on there and do the same thing but with a partition's block device instead. That way you still can't mount a file system but you have a method for taking files "out". As long as you don't have to exceed 1Gb for Linux you should be fine, which means you can't install a whole lot.


----------



## Wozzer (Nov 21, 2012)

I've downloaded Damn Small Linux as suggested above. Installation went smoothly but it's not picking up my mouse or keyboard (Both USB).

Any ideas?


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 21, 2012)

Tiny Core or Puppy then. WattOS and Austrumi should be small enough too, as well as AntiX.


----------



## BbigTree (Dec 8, 2012)

Wozzer said:


> I've downloaded Damn Small Linux as suggested above. Installation went smoothly but it's not picking up my mouse or keyboard (Both USB).
> 
> Any ideas?



Got any USB2-ports? They should work... Lagacy in BIOS for USB is on?
Whats yout usb3-controller?


```
lusb
```

Why you want an such small ( limited ) Linux-Distro? Rly old pc?

==> i would search one with xfce -  - http://distrowatch.com/


----------



## Peter1986C (Dec 9, 2012)

Wozzer, if it is going to be used on the system in your specs, Sabayon with MATE (the latter being the desktop environment) might be the way to go.


----------

